# Driving mocs as a casual walking shoe?



## Neo1824 (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm on the hunt for a casual shoe to wear with shorts/jeans. I was looking at some driving mocs (Tods, Gucci, etc..) and was wondering how long they last if I wear them for more than driving in the car (walking around several hours at a time)? I couldn't get a real concise answer reviewing the previous postings on this.
What is everyone's experience with these?

One I'm looking at is shown here
https://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/...at000000cat000470cat000526cat000550cat7420735

Thanks!


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

They're not durable, particularly if they have small nubs instead of thicker rubber soles. If you do a lot of walking, expect to replace them frequently.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Most driving mocs are not suitable for heaving walking. And I doubt the soles on them could be replaced for a reasonable fee.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

I agree. You'll feel the ground too much and it won't give you enough support for your precious feet.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

What they said. Driving mocs really are for driving, which is why they are so lightweight and flexible.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

Teacher said:


> What they said. Driving mocs really are for driving, which is why they are so lightweight and flexible.


im so surprised to hear this topic come up cyclically. and i always have to repeat to everyone that driving mocs ARE for driving.

thanks Teacher.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*Church's*

There is a model out now from Church's - with Church written on the sole of the shoe in rubber letters - these may be a little more duarble - but not the ones with the nobs - I know some people wear these for one season only.

I have no experience with these Church's and only saw them on display. Anybody have them?

Not really for walking - buy loafers. And Neiman has a wonderful collection of soft leather shoes - so have a look.

The Boot for NY (or was that Shoe for NY?) particulary caught my attention.

Andrey


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a pair of J Crew's and don't like walking in them. They make a clicky noise that is most disconcerting.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I would say no, that nub-soled shoes don't work too well for walking. As an alternative, I got a pair of Sperry Topsider Pilot Collection venetian loafers which work pretty well as a driving moc. The soles are just thin enough to give you some feel of the pedals, the heels are quite rounded so as not to snag on the carpeting, but they work quite well as regular walking shoes. Thin soles notwithstanding, they are quite comfortable on the street and have the added advantage of the really non-slip siped sole of the boat shoe. Plus, this is the first boat shoe I've owned that is truly comfortable without socks. I got these for $29.95 at Marshalls; I've seen them on Ebay for $49.95, so in any event, they are significantly cheaper than any driving moc I've seen. This is from their website:
_
Men's Pilot Venetian
The casual driving shoe that takes you from boardroom to boardwalk.
Genuine Handsewn Construction for Durable Comfort

Removable, Contoured PolyUrathane Footbed with Wave Comfort System™ for The Ultimate in All Day Under Foot Comfort

Full Grain Leather Upper with Handsewn Detailing for a Durable, handcrafted Quality

Non-marking, Rubber Outsole with Wave-Siping™ for Wet / Dry Traction_


----------



## Dashing1 (Feb 27, 2007)

In college, I sometimes wore nub-soled driving shoes as casual loafers/mocs, but they consistently wore out within months. Plus, the bottom of the shoe begins to look disgusting fairly rapidly as the leather for these shoes is soft and shows dirt distinctly.

Now that I'm a bit older (and heavier), I find that if I get lazy and slip on driving mocs to walk around, the arches of my feet really hurt.

I suggest using driving mocs strictly for driving.


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a pair of red suede Tod's Driving Shoes (with the single bow on the tongue) and wear them for air travel. Comfortable, stylish, seem to be holding up well...many female attendants have smiled and nodded approvingly...


----------



## Neo1824 (Nov 22, 2006)

The Tods are very comfortable and would indeed be great for air travel.

I was a bit concerned about the nubs as well...thinking that they could wear out pretty fast.

I guess I'll keep looking. I want something more casual than a leather soled loafer but a little nicer than my flipflops (don't kill me, I'm in Arizona).


----------



## tiealign (Nov 16, 2005)

The Toschi M1 Driving Mach is a great driving mach for walking and driving in. It is by far my favorite shoe I own as far as comfort is concerned.


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

Brian13 said:


> im so surprised to hear this topic come up cyclically. and i always have to repeat to everyone that driving mocs ARE for driving.
> 
> thanks Teacher.


Well, I'm not a driver (yet) and I walk my driving mocs occasionally. Mind you, however, that mine have more substantial soles than the Tods linked at the beginning of this thread, and that I only put them on when I know I won't be doing a lot of walking that day. Uncomfortable? Not unless I'm walking on cobblestone or other rugged surface.


----------



## 16712 (May 10, 2005)

I agree with the other posts. These are confortable shoes but not shoes for walking. Even before the nubs wear out, there are points where the leather will invariably touch the ground as you walk and this will soon start to wear the leather out. Look for Tod's with solid soles above the nubs if you want them to last. As for walking, these light models give very little foot support and your knees will suffer over the long term.


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

I have several pairs of driving shoes. Two from Bass and one from JCrew. I live in New York and walk around in them quite frequently. I have no problem walking all day in them. I will admit the cobblestone streets in the west village and be a bit rough. But other than that... i dont mind it.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I have some Cole-Haan venetian-front mocs that have a proper leather sole, but with small rubber nubs as well. I've worn them as my go-to summer shoe the last couple years, and they're just about worn out now. I'd like to find another pair, but haven't had any luck so far.


----------



## Romualdo (Oct 18, 2005)

Ouch, those shoes hurt my feet after an hour of walking. There is very little support...


----------



## Neo1824 (Nov 22, 2006)

How about this?

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/...000470cat000478cat1580734cat6230731cat8670740


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

We have a store in Lansing called "Playmakers." I don't know if this is a franchise or not. They specialize in getting the proper fit for your shoe and that is as important to them as how it looks.

My shoes are okay at best fashionwise, but incredibly comfortable for walking. They do look nicer than sneakers, but have a velcro strap.

Because I walk a lot for exercise, I wear these a lot when I am casual. Usually when I'm casually, my shoes, as long as they look halfways acceptable are chosen with protecting my feet while I walk in mind.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

*better than most and cheaper that most*

Certo driving shoes from Virtual Clothes Horse are the best deal going.
https://www.virtualclotheshorse.com/index.php?page=shop/browse&category_id=81083253317

My Certo drivng shoes are made better than my Tod's.


----------



## David Bresch (Apr 11, 2004)

In addition to the sole issue, the shoe is not going to give any arch support, a subject I am familiar with since yesterday I walked for an extended period with special boat-type shoes that are designed for hunting, and my feet ached (and I didn't walk THAT much...). I definitely see the relaxed appearance appeal and these type of moccasin shoes are comfortable to wear. I would recommend 1 of 2 solutions: get very nice shoes with moccasin construction but robust soles, or get properly constructed casual shoes like the Weston boat shoe. The first solution will not have support but the soles are not fragile.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Just get a pair of loafers.


----------



## soileauj (Mar 6, 2007)

I have recently bought my second pair of J. Crew driving shoes. They are very comfortable and even being flatfooted, I can walk in the city for hours without problems. And I haven't had any problems with the rubber bottoms.


----------



## Neo1824 (Nov 22, 2006)

Was that the J Crew Millbrook that you got?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

While we're talking about whether driving shoes are good for walking, could someone answer a question that I've thought of ever since I first heard of driving shoes: Why? Are your regular shoes so stiff and uncomfortable that you can't tolerate wearing them when you drive? If so, how about getting more comfortable shoes to wear all the time?

For people who have driving shoes, do you change your shoes in the car, and leave the driving shoes there? Carry your other shoes in with you?


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

The business of driving can be hard on dress shoes, and the heels take their toll on the carpet. Driving shoes make shifting easier, cause less wear and tear and generally feel more comfortable.

I don't wear driving shoes often, but they can be nice when traveling long distances, or after a long day on your feet.


----------



## shrum (Oct 23, 2005)

Brian13 said:


> im so surprised to hear this topic come up cyclically. and i always have to repeat to everyone that driving mocs ARE for driving.
> 
> thanks Teacher.


I think that is true for "true" driving shoes, which presumably are the ones that are very pliable, very soft leather (like slippers) and have the nubs on the sole. However, quite a number of manufacturers are turning out "drivers" that have fairly stiff leather (relative to true drivers) and have a thicker sole. I have a couple of Pliners that fit this description. They are quite comfortable and the sole looks like it will be very durable (are thus far, after a year). The only thing that really makes them a driver, I guess, is the fact that the rubber sole wraps around (up) the heel.

I find them useful for both casual wear (walking) and I also use them as a driving shoe. To answer a recent question, as Doc indicates, driving can be hard on shoes, particularly the outside, rear part of the shoe, at least for me. Not only does this wear, but for any mid- to light-colored suede, staining is also a problem. And regarding changing, I change once I get to my destination (e.g., hotel), when appropriate.

L. J.


----------



## SartorialB (Feb 11, 2020)

Neo1824 said:


> I'm on the hunt for a casual shoe to wear with shorts/jeans. I was looking at some driving mocs (Tods, Gucci, etc..) and was wondering how long they last if I wear them for more than driving in the car (walking around several hours at a time)? I couldn't get a real concise answer reviewing the previous postings on this.
> What is everyone's experience with these?
> 
> One I'm looking at is shown here
> ...


Driving moc are for driving. They are not meant to be worn as casual shoes around town for they lack structure and support. At best they are bad for your feet! I am not sure how driving mocs are now part of business casual dress code! I recommend you try a pair of Sebago. Their penny loafers go well with shorts and jeans. I personally like their Docksides in dark burgundy which I wear with shorts, chino and jeans (sans socks) in summer! I hope this helps!


----------



## rpm (Jul 3, 2014)

I *love* driving mocassins but as others point out they aren't suitable for days where you do more than light walking. I remember an annual pilgrimage back in 2012 with one guy accompanying us for the first time, just laid back in his driving mocassins. He was barefoot by the end of the day!

*SartorialB* I think has the right idea. If you want to go for this general look but have heavier walking ahead of you boat shoes are a better bet. (I've done the pilgrimage in boat shoes as well, but I had worked on strengthening my ankles beforehand.)


----------



## rpm (Jul 3, 2014)

jackmccullough said:


> While we're talking about whether driving shoes are good for walking, could someone answer a question that I've thought of ever since I first heard of driving shoes: Why? Are your regular shoes so stiff and uncomfortable that you can't tolerate wearing them when you drive? If so, how about getting more comfortable shoes to wear all the time?
> 
> For people who have driving shoes, do you change your shoes in the car, and leave the driving shoes there? Carry your other shoes in with you?


Part of it has to do with a "preppy" thing and enjoying the "leisurely" look and feel; part of it has to do with liking being barefoot whenever possible. (The two tend to overlap: think the sort of bloke who is big into boating and sunny lawn-chair relaxation.) I love driving shoes *in general* because they're light, flexible and elegant. Unless I've got extensive walking to do I don't tend to leave them "in the car."

It has however happened that I wore shorts and driving mocs on a three-hour drive to catch a wedding, and changed into my suit and Oxfords only on arrival. As far as why I didn't choose more comfortable shoes for my suit, I can only plead fashion victimhood.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I've used driving mocs as my "house slippers" for the past twenty plus years. Since I live in an apartment building, that means I wear them down to the lobby, laundry room etc. and, of course, in my apartment all the time. I love their soft comfort and that they don't look like slippers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2020)

Never comfortable walking any distance in my wonderful Minnetonka soft leather driving mocs.....Driving?..they’re great...love them for that purpose


----------

